# Bremsentest bei Vertikalachsen



## konstruktion-stz (2 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wir bauen einen Rundtisch auf dem Werkstücke aufgespannt werden können.
Dieser Rundtisch kann sowohl horizontal als auch vertikal stehen.
Bei vertikaler Bearbeitung kann es nun passieren, dass die Bremse defekt ist und den Tisch nicht in seiner Position hält.
Wir sollen nun einen zyklischen Bremsentest (1x pro Schicht) durchführen.

Die Steuerung ist absolut Low-Budget. Die beiden Drehstrommotoren in der Rundachse werden nur über Tasten und Schütze direkt angesteuert.
Keine SPS und kein FU.

Laut Risikoanalyse kommen wir auf einen PL von d.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit kostengünstig einen "sicheren" Bremsentest zu realisieren ?

Über Lösungsvorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## gravieren (2 Mai 2012)

Hi


konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Wir sollen nun einen zyklischen Bremsentest (1x pro Schicht) durchführen.
> 
> Die Steuerung ist absolut Low-Budget.
> Die beiden Drehstrommotoren in der Rundachse werden nur über Tasten und Schütze direkt angesteuert.
> ...



Nein.

Mit dieser Technik NICHT.


Meine Meinung.


Gruß Karl


----------



## IBFS (2 Mai 2012)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> wir bauen einen Rundtisch auf dem Werkstücke aufgespannt werden können.
> Dieser Rundtisch kann sowohl horizontal als auch vertikal stehen.
> *Bei vertikaler Bearbeitung kann es nun passieren, dass die Bremse defekt ist und den Tisch nicht in seiner Position hält.*



Und daher ist eure "absolut Low-Budget" einfach Käse!

Daher z.B. so etwas:  http://www.weiss-gmbh.de/Rundschalttische-flexibel.105.0.html

Da sind typischerweise Maltesergetriebe eingebaut. Das ist m.E. das einzig sinnvolle.

Frank


----------



## Knaller (13 Mai 2012)

PL D ohne Sicherheitssysteme geht nicht. Die Maschinenrichtlinie 13849  verlangt den Einsatz von " Stand der Technik",  heißt für Vertikalachsen  2 Haltesysteme, die überwacht werden. 
Also ein etwas höherer  Einsatz von Technik. Ohne SPS und Sicherheitseinrichtungen nicht  erreichbar. Wird vom Bediener in die Maschine eingegriffen, ist ein  zyklischer Test der Sicherheitsfunktionen notwendig.  Es gibt bei Anzahl  der Eingriffe in die Maschine unterschiedliche Ansichten was häufig  oder Selten ist.
Ich empfehle daher zwei Haltesysteme die Zyklisch Überprüft werden. Es gibt Antriebshersteller die diese Funktion anbieten.


----------



## IBFS (13 Mai 2012)

Knaller schrieb:


> .....



Es gibt One-Hit-Wonder und One-Time-Poster. Der "konstruktion-stz" gehört wohl zu letzterem. 

Frank


----------



## konstruktion-stz (16 Mai 2012)

Hallo Frank,

das "Low-Budget" absolut Käse ist, weiss ich selber.
Dazu benötige ich keinen schlauen Kommentar.
Sag das aber mal dem Vertrieb.
Die Elektriker müssen mit dem auskommen, was Ihnen vorgeschrieben wird.

Trotzdem Danke für deine ehrliche Meinung.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## konstruktion-stz (16 Mai 2012)

Hallo Knaller,

danke für deinen Beitrag.
Wir setzen den Bremsentest nun folgendermassen um.
Zum einen verwenden wir einen SEW Frequenzumrichter mit Sicherheitsbaustein. In diesem wird zyklisch ein Bremsentest gestartet.

Bei der "günstigeren" Variante ohne FU verwenden wir eine Flexi-Soft von SICK.
In dieser wird über zwei Sensoren bei Testung der Bremse ein Stillstand des Tisches überwacht.

Diese zwei Varianten erfüllen PL d.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## IBFS (16 Mai 2012)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> das "Low-Budget" absolut Käse ist, weiss ich selber.
> Dazu benötige ich keinen schlauen Kommentar.
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

ich dachte schon du wärst verschollen. Es wird immer als merkwürdig angesehen, 
wenn jemand seine erste Frage stellt und sich danach nicht wieder einloggt. 

Was Sicherheit angeht, ist es nicht die Frage von - Elektriker müssen mit dem auskommen, was Ihnen vorgeschrieben wird - sondern
man ist verpflichtet nach deren neuen MRL den Sicherheitslevel der Applikation zu bestimmen. Da ein Maltesergetriebe im Positionierpunkt eine
sehr große Übersetzung hat, ist es praktisch unmöglich den Rundschalttisch durch normale Last aus diesem Punkt zu bewegen. Das geht
manuell nur, wenn man mit der Hand am Zahnrad drehen würde. Durch diese Selbsthemmung wäre so ein WEISS-RST für eure Anwendung
nahezu ideal zumal ein simpler Motor zum drehen reicht, also nix mit FU usw. Ein Preisvergleich - aber bitte mit den eingerechneten 
Ingenieurstunden für "andere Lösungen" - würde zeigen, das die WEISS-Lösung nicht unbezahlbar ist. Daher Pseudo-"Low-Budget" ist am
Ende teurer, vor allem wenn ein Schadenfall eintritt.

Frank


----------



## konstruktion-stz (16 Mai 2012)

Hallo Frank,

verschollen bin ich noch nicht. Die letzten Tage waren einfach nur sehr stressig.
Zudem bin ich als "Neuling" mit dem Forum noch nicht so vertraut. Versuche dies aber zu verbessern.

Wir hatten bei den ersten Serien dieser Rundtische Motoren mit einer Selbsthemmung verbaut.
Dadurch war die Sicherheit jederzeit gegeben. Leider konnten diese Motoren bei ungünstiger Position nicht mehr aus ihrer Selbsthemmung bewegt werden.
Man hat sich daher für eine Lösung mit Motoren und Haltebremse (sicher) entschieden.
Dies hat dann dazu geführt, dass nun am Ende des Budget's noch ein Bremsentest realisiert werden muss.

Ich denke wir sind aber auf einem guten Weg und werden mit relativ wenig Aufwand einen sicheren Bremsentest ausführen können.

Ich werde euch hierzu auf dem laufenden halten.


----------

